
Ask HN: Why 'MacBook-Pro' in my terminal changed to 'Huawei'? - nk1337
Hello. Recently I bought a new MacBook Pro 16 in Russia. This morning my terminal changed the prefix in front of each command:<p>&quot;user@MacBook-Pro&quot; to &quot;user@HUAWEI_Mate_20-1a2d<i></i><i></i>&quot;<p>Does it mean that my MacBook is fake? Did the following:
- Compared serial on macbook and &quot;system information&quot; on &quot;checkcoverage.apple.com&quot; - Good
- Compared exact hardware config matching official resources
- Compared that manufacturing date of my battery is less than manufacturing date of macbook (via coconutbattery)<p>Does anyone know any way to validate the mac or the cause of this weird change?
======
coldtea
> _Does it mean that my MacBook is fake?_

There's not really a market of fake MacBooks that someone can buy (outside of
China and from a legit store, none the less), and think they're an Apple
product. It's very hard to make a fake one to a quality that will convince
anybody with any familiarity with the platform and leave enough room for
profit (from materials to unibody construction, precision etc).

The @MacBook-Pro part is the name of the machine. Perhaps the name changed?
Maybe you've set it to change through DHCP, whenever a new connection tries to
assign one?

~~~
nk1337
Those were default Catalina settings that I do want to change now.

Low price for this macbook + "@Huawei*" really scared me, hehe

------
mtmail
Maybe it's just the hostname. Try 'hostname' on the terminal and see if
[https://www.howtogeek.com/tips/how-to-change-your-
computer-n...](https://www.howtogeek.com/tips/how-to-change-your-computer-
name-on-mac-os-x/) makes a difference.

~~~
nk1337
Wow. You're right. I was on the train WiFi and the terminal smh changed it.
Switching it off and restarting terminal solved the issue.

Thanks! Probably, Should learn more about operating systems

------
Hnrobert42
Just to rule things out, do you have a Huawei phone?

What version of Mac OS are you running?

What shell are you using? Bash or ZSH?

What terminal application are you using? Iterm2? The stock terminal app?

~~~
nk1337
I do not have Huawei phone and I'm running Catalina. Using Terminal as I have
nothing installed on it yet :)

It happened because of WiFi I was connected, still not sure how it exactly
works. Thanks for reply

------
2038AD
I would guess that the owner of the Huawei phone was spoofing their mac
address

